# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  "Fin"del trasvase Tajo-Segura

## Xuquer

*
*

Fuente : http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...ra/664460.html*
*

*Castilla-La Mancha asegura que con la reserva de 6.000 hectómetros se garantiza el ´fin´ del trasvase Tajo-Segura*





*La portavoz de la Junta explica que "la prioridad desde que redactamos el Estatuto de Autonomía era conseguir agua para Castilla-La Mancha"*


*EP* La portavoz del Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha, Isabel Rodríguez, asegura que con la reserva estratégica de 6.000 hectómetros cúbicos para la región se garantiza el "fin" del trasvase Tajo-Segura, "y no lo dice la portavoz del Gobierno, si no que así se han manifestado ya las personas que conocen de política hidráulica desde la región de Murcia o la Comunitat Valenciana".

En una entrevista con Europa Press, preguntada por el hecho de que la fecha de caducidad del trasvase en 2015 haya podido quedar relegada a un segundo plano, Rodríguez señaló que "la prioridad desde que redactamos el Estatuto de Autonomía era conseguir agua para Castilla-La Mancha, y yo creo que eso lo entiende todo el mundo".

 Para la portavoz, la caducidad del trasvase en 2015 "ha sido una fórmula muy provechosa" y argumentó que "llevar esa bandera durante estos años no ha sido gratuito". "Con ella, hemos conseguido muchas inversiones en materia hidráulica, hemos conseguido que en otras regiones conozcan nuestros problemas de agua, y hemos conseguido que la gente sea consciente de que necesitamos agua", dijo.

 En cuanto a las inversiones, continuó Rodríguez, "han sido muy cuantiosas", mencionando las que están sobre la mesa, como el Plan Especial del Alto Guadiana (PEAG) o la Tubería de la Llanura Manchega que abastecerá a 58 municipios de Albacete, Ciudad Real y Cuenca, y a medio millón de habitantes de la comunidad autónoma.

 En resumen, apuntó, "utilizar la fórmula de 2015 no ha sido de manera gratuita sino que ya la hemos rentabilizado de manera suficiente y, en cualquier caso, lo importante no son las palabras, no son las fórmulas sino los hechos, y con esta fórmula de los 6.000 hectómetros cúbicos para la reserva estratégica en Castilla-La Mancha estamos garantizando el fin del trasvase Tajo-Segura".

 Con esta última propuesta, sostuvo Rodríguez, "tratábamos también de evitar posibles complicaciones, posibles interferencias de constitucionalidad respecto al texto legal, por tanto se ha tratado de adaptar el texto al mandato constitucional para evitar posibles recursos con posterioridad, pero nunca dejando a un lado la primera reivindicación que es garantizar nuestros derechos de agua", agregó.

 Sobre las garantías que hay de que PSOE y PP alcancen un acuerdo en febrero, Rodríguez entiende que el Estatuto de Autonomía de la región "debe de ser un texto que igual que salió de las Cortes de Castilla-La Mancha sea avalado y aprobado por las fuerzas políticas de nuestra región, en este caso por el PSOE y por el PP, y nosotros siempre desde el Gobierno hemos hecho ese especial esfuerzo", apuntó.

    "QUE NADIE PUEDA NEGARSE"

 Al hilo, explicó que la reserva de 6.000 hectómetros cúbicos es la "fórmula que desde el Gobierno hemos encontrado para conseguir que todos apoyen nuestro texto estatutario, para que nadie pueda negarse a aprobar para Castilla-La Mancha lo que ya se ha aprobado para otras comunidades autónomas".

"Es una buena fórmula para que los dirigentes del PP, para que su presidenta regional, María Dolores de Cospedal, que es quien está teniendo verdaderos problemas en esta negociación, decida de una vez por todas apostar por la defensa de la región, fijarse en la defensa de nuestros intereses".

 "Nosotros siempre lo hemos tenido claro, siempre hemos marcado la misma prioridad, y espero que esta fase final de negociación ya formal dentro de la ponencia, y después con la convocatoria de la Comisión, sirva para alcanzar ese acuerdo que sin duda será muy positivo para la región, y yo creo que también aplaudido por los ciudadanos", remarcó la portavoz del Gobierno autonómico.

Rodríguez, también admitió que "sería inexplicable para los castellano-manchegos" que el PP no aprobara la reserva de 6.000 hectómetros, afirmando que De Cospedal "no podría explicar a los hombres y mujeres de Castilla-La Mancha por qué vota en contra de algo que es bueno para la región y, sobre todo, por qué vota en contra de algo por lo que ya votaron a favor cuanto se trataba de otra comunidad autónoma".

 A su juicio, no apoyar dicha fórmula "sería traicionar a Castilla-La Mancha" y "yo deseo que estos meses que quedan hasta el reinicio de la actividad parlamentaria sirvan para esa reflexión, porque están en juego no sólo nuestro presente sino también nuestro futuro, y no sólo nuestro desarrollo social y económico, sino también nuestro desarrollo vital, porque no podemos olvidar que el agua es vida".

 Respecto el pleno monográfico sobre agua que anunció el presidente de Castilla-La Mancha, José María Barreda, la portavoz especificó que aún no se ha solicitado pero que "lo lamentable es que tengamos que acudir a estas fórmulas por falta de lealtad institucional". "Yo creo que lo más grave que estamos viendo en la oposición en Castilla-La Mancha es un grado de deslealtad institucional", abundó.

 Para Rodríguez, "esa convocatoria de pleno en las Cortes es efectivamente para dejar claro qué estamos haciendo unos, y qué están haciendo otros". "Con este pleno se trata de contar en sede parlamentaria, para que quede constancia en el diario de sesiones, lo que estamos haciendo, cómo estamos defendiendo en el Congreso de los Diputados los intereses de los castellano-manchegos, y yo creo que es una buena idea que lo hagamos en sede parlamentaria para evitar distorsiones".

----------


## Salut

Tiene su gracia que el Barreda & cia. se llenen la boca de "medio ambiente" contra el trasvase Tajo-Segura, pero en realidad sólo pretendan destinar el agua a sus propias barbaridades hidráulicas (vease el caso del Guadiana).

Mismos perros con distintos collares.

----------


## Xuquer

> Tiene su gracia que el Barreda & cia. se llenen la boca de "medio ambiente" contra el trasvase Tajo-Segura, pero en realidad sólo pretendan destinar el agua a sus propias barbaridades hidráulicas (vease el caso del Guadiana).
> 
> Mismos perros con distintos collares.



Quien es Barreda ??  :Confused:

----------


## gomar

> Quien es Barreda ??


 Hombre! Radovan Barreda, el Presidente de Castilla La Mancha

----------


## German

Y que quiere decir la "reserva" de 6000 Hm³? Es algo que no entiendo del todo.
 O bien es referido a la comunidad castellano manchega, con capacidad max. de 5744 Hm³ y plantean hacer nuevos embalses y mantenerlos siempre llenos  :EEK!: 
 O, es referido a toda la cuenca del Tajo, con capacidad max de 11000 Hm³, en cuyo caso estarian decidiendo tambien por los embalses que se encuentran fuera de su comunidad  :EEK!: 

Cualquier aclaracion sera bienvenida  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Saludos

----------


## Salut

^^ Todo viene de un estudio del Consejo Económico y Social de CLM. 

Son 300 páginas... si te atreves con él, aquí lo tienes



Ahora, no me preguntes exactamente qué pretenden los politicuchos con esa supuesta "reserva estratégica" de 6.000 hm3...

A bote pronto podría parecer que quieren tener reservas de agua a un año vista... pero de un año de regulación, porque esa cifra da para cubrir tres años del consumo de CLM.


Desde mi punto de vista, sería mucho más efectivo imponer un régimen ambiental de caudales en los tramos afectados por el Acueducto Tajo-Segura, y una reserva estratégica en Entrepeñas y Buendía que garantice ese caudal ecológico.

Y, por supuesto, hacer efectiva la Ley de una p*** vez: las demandas hídricas del Tajo tienen prioridad absoluta por encima de las del Segura.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Es un error, se nota que el artículo lo ha escrito alguien que no sabe de lo que habla, son 600HM3 y en los pantandos de cabecera del Tajo y no 6000 no se sabe donde, llevamos meses hablando de este tema en este foro, es algo muy razonable.

----------


## Salut

^^ Es que los 6.000 hm3 no aparecen sólo en ese artículo... 

De todas formas, mirando las últimas enmiendas, parece ser que llevas razón en que son 600 hm3 y un máximo de 300 hm3 trasvasables anualmente.

Eso si: se trata de unas enmiendas de hace ya bastantes meses, con lo cual pueden haber cambiado las posturas.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Este es un tema del que se lleva hablando años, junto con el tema de la caducidad del trasvase. En principio el PP y el PSOE de CM llegan a un acuerdo para presentar el nuevo Estatuto con el tema de la fecha de caducidad, pero llega al Congreso de los Diputados y por falta de acuerdo entre los partidos estatales se paraliza. Hace unos meses, de cuando son las enmiendas que pones, se busca el acuerdo para desbloquear el nuevo Estatuto y es cuando se plasma la reserva de 600 HM3. Parece que por fin iba a aprobarse el Estatuot con esta reserva por el acuerdo de los partidos estatales pero hace escasas semanas ha saltado el tema de que los diputados del PP valenciano (o algunos, no sé exactamente) iban a votar que no al Estatuto y es cuando ha saltado Cospedal (que como presidenta del PP de CM había defendido la caducidad del trasvase) diciendo que todos los diputados del PP tienen que votar lo mismo.

Veremos lo que pasa.

----------


## Salut

> *Camps y Valcárcel culpan al Gobierno de la guerra del agua
> Los presidentes de la Comunidad Valenciana y Murcia exigen un nuevo pacto hídrico para desbloquear el Estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha* 
> 
> Los presidentes de la Comunidad Valenciana y Murcia, Francisco Camps y Ramón Luis Valcárcel, respectivamente, han exigido hoy al presidente del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, que resuelva el problema del agua que mantiene bloqueada la tramitación del Estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha. "El pacto del agua es una cuestión de Estado y corresponde al Gobierno de España liderar esta situación y convocar al líder de la oposición, Mariano Rajoy, a las comunidades autónomas y a los regantes y usuarios", según Camps, que ha defendido que esa fue también la base del Plan Hidrológico Nacional.
> 
> Camps y Valcárcel, acompañados de la alcaldesa de Valencia, Rita Barberá, y varios representantes de las comunidades de regantes, han comparecido en Valencia para reiterar su defensa del trasvase Tajo-Segura y responsabilizar al presidente del Gobierno y al PSOE del atasco del Estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha. Valcárcel ha reconocido que ni él ni Camps han llegado a ningún tipo de acuerdo con la secretaria general del PP y presidenta del partido en Castilla-La Mancha, María Dolores de Cospedal, acerca del trasvase Tajo-Segura. "Que haga algo el que tiene posibilidad de hacer algo. No creo que sea Rajoy el que tenga que resolver este asunto. Que se sepa, Rajoy no preside el Gobierno", ha recalcado el presidente de Murcia.
> 
> La tramitación en el Congreso del Estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha está atascada desde hace más de un año por las discrepancias en torno a las reservas de agua, que han dividido internamente tanto al PSOE como al PP. Las direcciones regionales de ambos partidos en la Comunidad Valenciana y en Murcia han rechazado de plano la intención manchega de incluir en el Estatuto la caducidad del trasvase Tajo-Segura a la costa mediterránea. La posibilidad de que se elimine esa referencia, pactada por socialistas y populares en Castilla-La Mancha, y se sustituya por una reserva de 6.000 hectómetros cúbicos no ha servido para que cambien su postura.
> 
> ...


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...pepunac_15/Tes

^^ Vuelven a salir los 6.000 hm3... no creo que sea un cumulo de errores, que hablen de esta cifra en tantos periodicos.

----------


## sergi1907

No se, no se, esto tiene ya toda la pinta que es una guerra política en la que lo que menos importa es la cantidad de agua.

----------


## faeton

> No se, no se, esto tiene ya toda la pinta que es una guerra política en la que lo que menos importa es la cantidad de agua.


Eso es lo que tiene pinta.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> ^^ Vuelven a salir los 6.000 hm3... no creo que sea un cumulo de errores, que hablen de esta cifra en tantos periodicos.


Efectivamente no es un error, estaba yo equivocado. Ayer noche escuché a Barreda hablar de estos 6000 hm3. Esto es un disparate, ¿de donde sacan esta cantidad?. Una cosa es hablar de una reserva razonable en los pantanos de donde sale el Tajo Segura que es algo necesario y es de lo que se lleva tiempo hablando y otra cosa esto que es una reserva en todos los pantanos de Castilla la Mancha. A mi me parece un disparate y lo malo es que Barreda y compañía diciendo estas cosas pierden totalmente credibilidad en los temas del agua.

----------


## Xuquer

> Efectivamente no es un error, estaba yo equivocado. Ayer noche escuché a Barreda hablar de estos 6000 hm3. Esto es un disparate, ¿de donde sacan esta cantidad?. Una cosa es hablar de una reserva razonable en los pantanos de donde sale el Tajo Segura que es algo necesario y es de lo que se lleva tiempo hablando y otra cosa esto que es una reserva en todos los pantanos de Castilla la Mancha. A mi me parece un disparate y lo malo es que Barreda y compañía diciendo estas cosas pierden totalmente credibilidad en los temas del agua.


Asi es, ni creemos a  unos ni a los otros, lamentable el espectáculo  :Mad:

----------


## Nodoyuna

Ya me han dicho de donde se han sacado la peregrina idea de los 6000 HM3. Resulta que en el Estatuto de Aragón hay un artículo que habla de una reserva de 6550 HM3:



No sé cuales son los recursos de Aragón ni nada, pero bueno es otro tema, los recursos de CM los podemos ver en la página anterior en el cuadro que ha puesto Salut...

¿y pretenden una reserva de 6000 HM3? Esto es ridículo, por mucho que supongo que dirán que a esto le suman las escorrentías subterraneas porque si no de donde pueden sacar esos 6000 HM... totalmente ridículo.

----------


## Salut

> Efectivamente no es un error, estaba yo equivocado. Ayer noche escuché a Barreda hablar de estos 6000 hm3. Esto es un disparate, ¿de donde sacan esta cantidad?. Una cosa es hablar de una reserva razonable en los pantanos de donde sale el Tajo Segura que es algo necesario y es de lo que se lleva tiempo hablando y otra cosa esto que es una reserva en todos los pantanos de Castilla la Mancha. A mi me parece un disparate y lo malo es que Barreda y compañía diciendo estas cosas pierden totalmente credibilidad en los temas del agua.


Es lo que hablabamos al principio del hilo.

Yo me imagino que es por hacer una referencia genérica, sin tratar específicamente el Tajo-Segura (puede que por cosas de constitucionalidad).

Serían 6.000 hm3 para toda Castilla-La Mancha, no sólo Entrepeñas y Buendía.

El hacer una referencia a las reservas de toda Castilla-La Mancha me parece positivo por un lado, puesto que exige la coordinación entre cuencas hidrográficas. Aunque la cifra debería establecerse con relación a los consumos de CLM, no con relación a los caudales regulados.

Por el otro, creo mucho más necesarias las reservas estratégicas intra-cuenca (que estas sí que pertenecen plenamente a la competencia de las Confederaciones).

----------


## Salut

> ¿y pretenden una reserva de 6000 HM3? Esto es ridículo, por mucho que supongo que dirán que a esto le suman las escorrentías subterraneas porque si no de donde pueden sacar esos 6000 HM... totalmente ridículo.


Bueno, es sólamente un 10% de la capacidad de regulación total... es tener reservas para un año sin entrada alguna de agua.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Pero aquí el problema ha sido historicamente el trasvase, los pantanos que han dejado secos han sido los de cabecera del Tajo que trasvasan a otras cuencas y eso es lo que creo que ha de cambiar con una reserva más alta de los 240HM3, la verdad es que me parece fuera de lugar y totalmente inaceptable por todas las comunidades afectadas.

----------


## Salut

^^ Como ya he dicho, la idea en si no me parece a priori tan descabellada (establecer una reserva mínima para CLM en su conjunto, precisando coordinación entre cuencas). Otra cosa es la cuantía.

Por otro lado, con el túnel Talave-Cenajo la CHS podría limitarse a trasvasar el agua hasta este último pantano y santas pascuas.

No se, seguramente se trate de leer la letra pequeña (o más concretamente, cómo pretenden desarrollar esa reserva).

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Bueno, es sólamente un 10% de la capacidad de regulación total... es tener reservas para un año sin entrada alguna de agua.


Si metes los acuíferos, pues vale (no es capacidad de regulación si no de almacenamiento), pero eso son fuegos artificiales, ¿o es que piensan controlar todos los pozos de la Comunidad y limítrofes?

A mi si quieres que te diga la verdad si me parece una idea descabellada.

----------


## Salut

> Si metes los acuíferos, pues vale (no es capacidad de regulación si no de almacenamiento), pero eso son fuegos artificiales, ¿o es que piensan controlar todos los pozos de la Comunidad y limítrofes?


^^ Deberían estar controlados. DEBERÍAN.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> ^^ Deberían estar controlados. DEBERÍAN.


Sí, claro que deberían y sería muy conveniente, pero hoy por hoy es imposible, y ya no digamos si encima pretenden controlar la cantidad de agua que extraen. Por otro lado a mi me resulta complicadisimo por no decir imposible tambien que puedan controlar la cantidad que tiene cada acuífero en cada momento... de verdad que esto no lo veo.

----------


## Salut

^^ Red de piezómetros al canto. Para eso está el IGME, coñe!

Y lo de los pozos, en teoría debería estar controladísimo. El P*** problema (sin asteriscos), es que en las paredes de cada parada de autobús vemos el teléfono de un chapuzas que se ofrece para hacer "sondeos" (bonito eufemismo).

La Mancha está llena de pegatinas y pintadas con gente ofreciéndose a hacer pozos, sin que nada ni nadie les obligue a pedir los pertinentes permisos de las Confederaciones Hidrográficas.

Empecemos por meter paquetes a quienes se ofrecen públicamente a hacer actos ilegales. Tengámolos controladitos, y verás cómo la cosa cambia muchísimo.

Y luego, contador a cada pozo censado. Al fin y al cabo, sea por el tendido eléctrico sea por el grupo electrógeno, cualquier agente medioambiental tiene que conocerselos todos al dedillo.

----------


## jebesol

> ^^ Red de piezómetros al canto. Para eso está el IGME, coñe!
> 
> Y lo de los pozos, en teoría debería estar controladísimo. El P*** problema (sin asteriscos), es que en las paredes de cada parada de autobús vemos el teléfono de un chapuzas que se ofrece para hacer "sondeos" (bonito eufemismo).
> 
> La Mancha está llena de pegatinas y pintadas con gente ofreciéndose a hacer pozos, sin que nada ni nadie les obligue a pedir los pertinentes permisos de las Confederaciones Hidrográficas.
> 
> Empecemos por meter paquetes a quienes se ofrecen públicamente a hacer actos ilegales. Tengámolos controladitos, y verás cómo la cosa cambia muchísimo.
> 
> Y luego, contador a cada pozo censado. Al fin y al cabo, sea por el tendido eléctrico sea por el grupo electrógeno, cualquier agente medioambiental tiene que conocerselos todos al dedillo.


Bueno  es la primera vez que escribo en este foro pero es tan interesante y explicativop que me alegra mucho estos debates,,,, soy andaluz y de la provincia más seca de españa ,,,,Almeria imaginaros la concienciación que tenemos los almerienses de estge tema.
Primero felicitaros y despues me gustaría añdir una sola cosa  .  el agua es de todos o solo de los que la tienen?, porque no se regula para que todos podamos hacer un buen uso de ella? porqé los politicos siempre las utilizan parqa su intereses partidistas   un salludo

----------


## Nodoyuna

> ^^ Red de piezómetros al canto. Para eso está el IGME, coñe!
> 
> Y lo de los pozos, en teoría debería estar controladísimo. El P*** problema (sin asteriscos), es que en las paredes de cada parada de autobús vemos el teléfono de un chapuzas que se ofrece para hacer "sondeos" (bonito eufemismo).
> 
> La Mancha está llena de pegatinas y pintadas con gente ofreciéndose a hacer pozos, sin que nada ni nadie les obligue a pedir los pertinentes permisos de las Confederaciones Hidrográficas.
> 
> Empecemos por meter paquetes a quienes se ofrecen públicamente a hacer actos ilegales. Tengámolos controladitos, y verás cómo la cosa cambia muchísimo.
> 
> Y luego, contador a cada pozo censado. Al fin y al cabo, sea por el tendido eléctrico sea por el grupo electrógeno, cualquier agente medioambiental tiene que conocerselos todos al dedillo.


Totalmente de acuerdo que todo esto sería lo ideal, pero tienes que reconocer que hoy por hoy es una total utopía en Castilla la Mancha y en cualquier lugar de España.

----------


## Salut

Utopía lo será por falta de voluntad política. Porque es algo bien fácil de implementar. Y metiendo caña a quienes se anuncian para construir pozos, evitas en primera instancia el enfrentamiento directo con los agricultores. Y por poner contadores tampoco creo que vayan a meter los tractores en la autopista.

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Si los poíticos quisieran podrían tener todos los pozos controlados, pero no se, parece como si les pesase hacerlo.
Con contadores, se sabría el agua extraida y si te pasas, daca, multa por listo, asi, se sabrían quienes son los que de verdad sobreexplotan, que siempre se mete a todos los agricultores en el mismo saco, y si en alguna inspección se ve intento de bypass, porque eso se ve, con la típica foto del antes y el después, otra multa y ya está. Y que los contadores no les molestan a esta alturas a los agricultores que ya no son dos dias de que están instalados los primeros.
ah y también algún contador a los fabricantes de zumos que parece que ellos no sacan.

Saludos

----------


## gomar

> Sí, claro que deberían y sería muy conveniente, pero hoy por hoy es imposible, y ya no digamos si encima pretenden controlar la cantidad de agua que extraen. Por otro lado a mi me resulta complicadisimo por no decir imposible tambien que puedan controlar la cantidad que tiene cada acuífero en cada momento... de verdad que esto no lo veo.


En las cuencas donde el agua es escasa, como dice el amigo de Almeria mas abajo, se gestiona mejor el agua ("vale más"). La cuenca del Segura es la más pobre de España.
Los acuiferos se miden por piezometria y la C.H. del segura tiene unos sistemas de Contro PÚBLICOS en donde todos podemos acceder a multitud de datos en tiempo real. Mírate este enlace y navega un poco por la web de la red SAIH:
http://www.chsegura.es/chs/cuenca/re...piezometricos/

----------


## gomar

> En las cuencas donde el agua es escasa, como dice el amigo de Almeria mas abajo, se gestiona mejor el agua ("vale más"). La cuenca del Segura es la más pobre de España.
> Los acuiferos se miden por piezometria y la C.H. del segura tiene unos sistemas de Contro PÚBLICOS en donde todos podemos acceder a multitud de datos en tiempo real. Mírate este enlace y navega un poco por la web de la red SAIH:
> http://www.chsegura.es/chs/cuenca/re...piezometricos/


 A continuacion comparese el los SAIH de las cuencas del 
Segura: http://www.chsegura.es/chs/cuenca/re...shidrologicas/ y T
Tajo:http://saihtajo.chtajo.es/saihtajo/d...on=E&inicio=SI
Y observese la diferencia entre la cantidad de datos de una (piezometria, calidad de aguas superficiales, caudal en cada uno de los puntos de control, informes pluviometricos) y todo en tiempo real, con los del Tajo.
¿Que quiero decir? que la propaganda y afirmaciones de los Politicos sobre el malgasto, la mala gestión del agua en el Levante (Murcia, Almeria, Alicante) es una FALACIA, mas bien es al contrario. 
Un lugar con deficit de agua estructural y que lleva miles de años sobreviviendo en estas condiciones, te juro que no malgastan el agua (ya va en el ADN).
Cerrar el trasvase seria el mayor error del estado Español de los ultimos 100 años.

----------


## Salut

^^ Perdona, pero tener mucha información publicada en la red no es PARA NADA sinónimo de buena gestión. Y ejemplos de mala gestión los hay a patadas -ya citados varias veces en el foro-.

Respecto al tan cacareado "déficit": es una pura cuestión administrativa. La CHTajo no tiene ninguna culpa de que la CHSegura conceda sistemáticamente derechos de riego por encima de las existencias reales.

----------


## faeton

> ^^ Perdona, pero tener mucha información publicada en la red no es PARA NADA sinónimo de buena gestión. Y ejemplos de mala gestión los hay a patadas -ya citados varias veces en el foro-.
> 
> Respecto al tan cacareado "déficit": es una pura cuestión administrativa. La CHTajo no tiene ninguna culpa de que la CHSegura conceda sistemáticamente derechos de riego por encima de las existencias reales.


Tener información pública a disposición pública, por lo menos es un síntoma de trasparencia. Si otros organismos teniendo esa información de la misma manera,  no lo publican ni lo tienen a disposición del público, pues no son transparentes.

----------


## Jucar

Sigo sin saber por qué no se piensa en una interconexión de cuencas. Sigo sin saber por qué no se profundiza en los riegos por goteo evitando el riego por inundación. Sigo sin saber por qué no se invierte en la mejora y sustitución de las redes de distribución. Sigo sin saber cuál es la razón por la que hay que sacar el agua del mar para desalarla cuando podría obtenerse de las desembocaduras. Sigo sin saber cuál es la razón para no poner en marcha un plan de aprovechamiento especial de caudales en crecida (os dais cuenta la cantidad de agua que se desaprovecha cada vez que los telediarios nos enseñan las cabeceras de crecidas de algunos rios?). Saludos desde Bargas

----------


## gomar

> ^^ Perdona, pero tener mucha información publicada en la red no es PARA NADA sinónimo de buena gestión. Y ejemplos de mala gestión los hay a patadas -ya citados varias veces en el foro-.
> 
> Respecto al tan cacareado "déficit": es una pura cuestión administrativa. La CHTajo no tiene ninguna culpa de que la CHSegura conceda sistemáticamente derechos de riego por encima de las existencias reales.


La CHS no concede riegos, los concede la comision que depende del ministerio y estos trasvases se aproeban en CONSEJO DE MINISTROS A PROPUESTA DE LA COMISIÓN.

"_El trasvase está gestionado desde el Gobierno estatal, dado que es el que tiene competencia en los ríos cuya cuenca afecta a varias comunidades autonómas, a través de la comisión de explotación del trasvase Tajo-Segura dependiente del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, que es la comisión encargada en todo momento de decidir la cantidad trasvasable y su utilización, excepto si los embalses de donde parte el agua (Entrepeñas y Buendía) a día 1 de julio poseen menos de 557 hm³, en cuyo caso la función de la comisión de explotación pasa al Consejo de Ministros que decidirá, en función de las circunstancias, aprobar o denegar trasvases. Si en los embalses de cabecera del Tajo existen 240 hm³ o menos de agua, no se puede trasvasar agua bajo ningún concepto, puesto que esta agua es únicamente para garantizar las demandas de la cuenca hidrográfica del Tajo._

----------


## Salut

^^ ¿Y esto qué es?

http://www.prorio.org/protagonistas/Cota120.Zorita.pdf

http://iagua.es/2009/08/la-chs-defin...ados-de-lorca/


En resumen:




> En la cuenca del Segura el proceso de puesta en riego de las explotaciones vitícolas tiene una especial relevancia en la comarca del Altiplano donde se concentra la mayoría de la superficie vitícola de la cuenca y donde la irrigación en los cultivos de vid se ha incrementado en un 35% en los últimos años.
> 
> [...]
> 
> La reducción de la superficie regada en las llanuras aluviales del Segura ha sido paralela a la transformación en regadío de los glacis, conos de deyección y primeros tramos de las costeras y cabezos que cierran las vegas.
> 
> [...]
> 
> En las dos últimas décadas, el regadío hortícola ha alcanzado áreas del interior de la cuenca que, debido a su altitud y a sus características climáticas, habían quedado fuera de las zonas de expansión de los regadíos hortícolas.


http://www.mma.es/secciones/bibliote...erri742008.pdf



Confundes la Comisión de Explotación del ATS con la concesión de derechos de regadío. Son cosas muy distintas.

----------


## Salut

> Sigo sin saber por qué no se piensa en una interconexión de cuencas.


Porque en la inmensa mayoría de casos resulta anti-económico (al menos si se respetaran unos estándares ambientales mínimos).




> Sigo sin saber por qué no se profundiza en los riegos por goteo evitando el riego por inundación.


Porque en si mismo no supone tantííisimo ahorro: Ahorra mucho en toma de agua, pero a nivel de Evapotranspiración (la única pérdida "real", si atendemos al ciclo del agua) no ahorra gran cosa.

Sí puede servir para proteger aguas superficiales, reducir el uso de fertilizantes y ahorrar MUCHO gasoil en bombeos.




> Sigo sin saber por qué no se invierte en la mejora y sustitución de las redes de distribución.


Igual respuesta que la anterior: a nivel de ciclo hidrológico no supone NINGÚN ahorro.




> Sigo sin saber cuál es la razón por la que hay que sacar el agua del mar para desalarla cuando podría obtenerse de las desembocaduras.


Porque a las desembocaduras no llega ni tan siquiera la mitad de lo que debería llegarle, para respetar el caudal ecológico.

Eso por no entrar en lo contaminada que suele estar, por lo que al final te podrías dejar casi lo mismo en depurar.




> Sigo sin saber cuál es la razón para no poner en marcha un plan de aprovechamiento especial de caudales en crecida (os dais cuenta la cantidad de agua que se desaprovecha cada vez que los telediarios nos enseñan las cabeceras de crecidas de algunos rios?). Saludos desde Bargas


Porque las crecidas cumplen funciones ambientales. Porque las crecidas son del orden de miles de m3, por lo que son virtualmente imposibles de aprovechar (mas que en un pequeño %). Porque es antieconómico realizar infraestructuras para eventos con un periodo de retorno del orden de décadas.


Ea...

----------


## gomar

> Confundes la Comisión de Explotación del ATS con la concesión de derechos de regadío. Son cosas muy distintas.


Efectivamente no es lo mismo , pero que yo sepa, la ampliacion de regadios NO es a costa de Trasvase, sino de otras fuente que pueda aportar la administración: regadios de Lorca, a traves de los pantanos de Valdeinfierno y puentes, Pozos legales en Campo de Cartagena, etc. pero que sepa la ampliación (y abandono en otros casos) no es a cargo del trasvase, cuyos regadios ya fuero determinados.

Por otro lado leí el otro dia que en global las Hectareas de regadio habian disminuido.

Lo que es una autentica FALACIA es lo que se dice en toda la Mancha (pero toda la gente) de que los trasvases son para regar *campos de golf*, puesto que todos sabemos que esto es ilegal y la comision del Trasvase (es decir el Ministerio ) nunca lo autorizaría

----------


## Nodoyuna

La ampliación de los regadíos genera unas necesidades de agua adicionales y eso implica que se demande más agua y por eso en los últimos 10-15 años la cantidad trasvasada ha subido muchisimos, es igual que se utilice agua no travasada a la que se daba otro uso antes y para este otro uso se utilice agua del trasvase.
No sé donde has leido eso pero puedes buscar cualquier fuente y verás cómo en los años 1990 - 2000 se calculan en 100.000 el incremento de Has puestas en regadio en Levante,  y desde el año 2000 se calcula que cada año aumentan 5000 Has de regadío. Si te interesa la fuente te la busco, pero jamás he leido que estén disminuyendo las Has de regadío.

Por otro lado es verdad que legalmente es necesario que se rieguen los campos de golf con aguas recicladas pero sabrás que esto se lo saltan todos los días en casi todos los campos de golf y se ponen algunas multas pero pocas aunque este es un tema un poco demagógico porque la cantidad de agua que consumen los campos de golf no es significativa.

----------


## Salut

@gomar: En los enlaces que te he puesto hay un ejemplo de aumento de hectáreas de regadío tomando caudales el Tajo-Segura. De todas formas, mi crítica a la CHS es ante todo como RESIDENTE Y REGANTE DE LA CUENCA DEL SEGURA, que sufre en sus propias carnes la corropción mala gestión de esta gente.

También hay que tener en cuenta el aumento de segundas, terceras y cuartas residencias, o incluso de urbanizaciones fantasma, que suponen un aumento de los trasvases... todas con sus jardincitos y tal.  Allí la CHS tiene la OBLIGACIÓN de emitir un informe sobre su abastecimiento... pero al final todas esas urbanizaciones tienen luz verde POR SILENCIO ADMINISTRATIVO.

Y ¿sabes qué? Que "curiosamente" las aguas que estas urbanizaciones producen se transforman, por arte de "depur-magia", en agüita para campo de golf (cuando podrían ir a regar dentro del perímetro del SCRATS, y así reducir las demandas para riego).


Que ya no nos chupamos el dedo, buen hombre!

----------


## Salut

> Tener información pública a disposición pública, por lo menos es un síntoma de trasparencia. Si otros organismos teniendo esa información de la misma manera,  no lo publican ni lo tienen a disposición del público, pues no son transparentes.


Depende de cómo se presenten los datos, más que "información" es "desinformación" o "intoxicación mediática".

Una prueba clara de ello lo tenemos en el tratamiento de los pozos de sequía, que la CHS siempre vende como "de abastecimiento"... ¿Cómo c*jones van a ser de abastecimiento, si se sigue regando? 

La Ley de Aguas es clara a este respecto: el abastecimiento es prioridad absoluta. Si se da una sola gota a regadíos, todo caudal adicional será necesariemente para regadío.

----------


## kikegu

Acabo de ver un debate sobre el ATS en TV Gu.
En la negociación del Estatuto están intentando pasar la mención al agua al Preámbulo para que no tenga carácter vinculante, como lo de nación de Cataluña.
A los aragoneses no les hicieron eso, no? ¿en su Estatuto es vinculante?
*¡¡¡Qué nos den una reserva igual en % que a los de Aragón!!!* capacidad 7500Vs11000
Ahora están echando un reportaje sobre el Tajo. Ojalá alguien lo subiera a Youtube.
27 pueblos abasteciéndose con camiones cisterna en verano y viendo pasar la tubería por sus términos municipales.
He visto fotos de agujeros en el suelo, grandes como un 600, y agua alrededor... creo que han comentado que son del acuífero 23.
Buendía y Sacedón, turísticamente hundidos.
¡¡Se llevan el 60% del caudal del Tajo por el trasvase!!
*Dos heridas mortales recibe el Tajo: el Trasvase y la contaminación que recibe del Jarama.*
El agua al llegar a Toledo está contaminada (DDT,...) se han perdido especies como la anguila, camarón de río,... el agua no es ni apta para el baño... Y no se recupera hasta el Monfragüe, tras Castejón, en Cáceres! para CLM lo mejor...

----------


## Nodoyuna

El debate se puede ver aquí:

http://www.tvguadalajaradigital.es/2...o-2/#more-6088

----------


## Rafa

> El debate se puede ver aquí:
> 
> http://www.tvguadalajaradigital.es/2...o-2/#more-6088


Estoy viendo el debate y esta muy interesante amigo, muchas gracias y digamos no a los trasvases !!!!!!!!

----------


## gomar

> Acabo de ver un debate sobre el ATS en TV Gu.
> En la negociación del Estatuto están intentando pasar la mención al agua al Preámbulo para que no tenga carácter vinculante, como lo de nación de Cataluña.
> A los aragoneses no les hicieron eso, no? ¿en su Estatuto es vinculante?
> *¡¡¡Qué nos den una reserva igual en % que a los de Aragón!!!* capacidad 7500Vs11000
> Ahora están echando un reportaje sobre el Tajo. Ojalá alguien lo subiera a Youtube.
> *27 pueblos abasteciéndose con camiones cisterna en verano y viendo pasar la tubería por sus términos municipales.*
> He visto fotos de agujeros en el suelo, grandes como un 600, y agua alrededor... creo que han comentado que son del acuífero 23.
> Buendía y Sacedón, turísticamente hundidos.
> ¡¡Se llevan el 60% del caudal del Tajo por el trasvase!!
> ...


Antes que poner fin al trasvase, que la Junta ponga un suministro decente a esos pueblos, que no es tan caro*, ni creo que su consumo sea nada importante. 
Eso sería mejor que poner fin a una INFRAESTRUCTURA ESTATAL (pagada por todos) a arruinar a 1/2 provincia de Alicante, Murcia y Almeria, mandar 60.000 personas al paro, arruinar cientos de empresas agricolas y perder el 60% de todas las exportaciones de frutas y verduras NACIONALES. que suponen 2.400 millones de  de exportaciones para ESPAÑA.

Lo de Aragón, ese fué el problema e irresponsabilidad del gobierno actual: ABRIR LA CAJA DE LOS TRUENOS.

**La JCCM ha recibido 72 millones de  en contraprestación por el TTS (que haga conducciones, depositos, etc. para esos pueblos tomando agua del TTS que nadie se la vá a negar)*

----------


## kikegu

> Antes que poner fin al trasvase, que la Junta ponga un suministro decente a esos pueblos, que no es tan caro*, ni creo que su consumo sea nada importante. 
> Eso sería mejor que poner fin a una INFRAESTRUCTURA ESTATAL (pagada por todos) a arruinar a 1/2 provincia de Alicante, Murcia y Almeria, mandar 60.000 personas al paro, arruinar cientos de empresas agricolas y perder el 60% de todas las exportaciones de frutas y verduras NACIONALES. que suponen 2.400 millones de  de exportaciones para ESPAÑA.


Yo no he hablado de el fin del trasvase. Ese es el título del post pero no mi opinión.
Ahora: *¡agua para todos sí, pero no así!*
Tienen que permitir el crecimiento económico de nuestra zona en torno al agua y su turismo! Agua para consumo humano siempre, pero para que te enriquezcas tú déjame que me enriquezca yo.
Cuando tengamos una reserva mínima del 50% sobre los 2.471 totales de E.+B. *que se lleven la demás para regadíos y que allí os podais ganar la vida*. Hasta que tengamos esa reserva no habría trasvases pero luego ya sería como ahora con la reserva del 10% (240hm): os llevais el agua, se la pagais a Barreda y él que haga como ahora  :Frown:   Éste es nuestro otro frente de lucha, gestionar mucho más ese dinero que se recibe.

----------


## Salut

> Antes que poner fin al trasvase, que la Junta ponga un suministro decente a esos pueblos, que no es tan caro*, ni creo que su consumo sea nada importante. 
> Eso sería mejor que poner fin a una INFRAESTRUCTURA ESTATAL (pagada por todos) a arruinar a 1/2 provincia de Alicante, Murcia y Almeria, mandar 60.000 personas al paro, arruinar cientos de empresas agricolas y perder el 60% de todas las exportaciones de frutas y verduras NACIONALES. que suponen 2.400 millones de  de exportaciones para ESPAÑA.
> 
> Lo de Aragón, ese fué el problema e irresponsabilidad del gobierno actual: ABRIR LA CAJA DE LOS TRUENOS.
> 
> **La JCCM ha recibido 72 millones de  en contraprestación por el TTS (que haga conducciones, depositos, etc. para esos pueblos tomando agua del TTS que nadie se la vá a negar)*


En mi comarca (en la cuenca alta del Segura) existen pueblos que no pueden tocar el agua que corre a apenas un centenar de metros... porque ese caudal está asignado íntegramente a la MCT.


Respecto a los pueblos de la cabecera del Tajo, por lo que tengo entendido tienen infraestructuras.... pero no diseñadas para embalses crónicamente vacíos. He aquí el problema.

----------


## faeton

> En mi comarca (en la cuenca alta del Segura) existen pueblos que no pueden tocar el agua que corre a apenas un centenar de metros... porque ese caudal está asignado íntegramente a la MCT.
> .


Pues eso me parece indignante.

----------


## perdiguera

> En mi comarca (en la cuenca alta del Segura) existen pueblos que no pueden tocar el agua que corre a apenas un centenar de metros... porque ese caudal está asignado íntegramente a la MCT.
> 
> 
> Respecto a los pueblos de la cabecera del Tajo, por lo que tengo entendido tienen infraestructuras.... pero no diseñadas para embalses crónicamente vacíos. He aquí el problema.


Esos pueblos que no toman agua de la MCT ¿tienen suministro regular y continuado? Supongo que son de Albacete y lo que ven pasar es la tubería en alta de la MCT. Si no tienen suministro regular y continuado la culpa no es de la MCT que lo único que hace es suministrar agua a donde puede por ley, sino de las respectivas comunidades, ayuntamientos etc. que no han ralizado su trabajo.
Estoy absolutamente seguro que si la MCT pudiese darles agua, si es que no la tienen, se la daría así que menos demagogia y más seriedad en los planteamientos.
cita: Artículo 1º de la Ley de 27 de Abril de 1946

"... y tendrá a su cargo los estudios y redacción de los proyectos y la ejecución de las obras e instalaciones de captación, regulación, conducción y depósitos de arranque de las distribuciones interiores para el abastecimiento de agua potable a la Base Naval y Puerto de Cartagena, de las poblaciones cuyos municipios formen parte de la Mancomunidad y de los establecimientos y entidades de carácter estatal situadas en la misma región que éstos, así como la conservación, explotación, vigilancia y administración de las referidas obras e instalaciones en la parte que sean comunes a dichos abastecimientos..."
FINALIDAD
Abastecimiento de agua potable en Red Primaria (captación, tratamiento, conducción y almacenamiento en depósitos de reserva).
fuente: Mancomunidad de los Canales del Taibilla www.mct.es

----------


## Salut

> Esos pueblos que no toman agua de la MCT ¿tienen suministro regular y continuado? Supongo que son de Albacete y lo que ven pasar es la tubería en alta de la MCT. Si no tienen suministro regular y continuado la culpa no es de la MCT que lo único que hace es suministrar agua a donde puede por ley, sino de las respectivas comunidades, ayuntamientos etc. que no han ralizado su trabajo.
> Estoy absolutamente seguro que si la MCT pudiese darles agua, si es que no la tienen, se la daría así que menos demagogia y más seriedad en los planteamientos.


El problema es PRECISAMENTE que están obligados a tomar el agua de la MCT, por un precio muy superior al que les costaría tomar directamente del río.

Y la CHS no les deja tomar del río, porque dicho río está íntegramente asignado a la MCT....

...y de hecho, la MCT ni tan siquiera deja circular el caudal ecológico, puesto que su concesión está por encima de dicho caudal...


Todo por cuestiones puramente administrativas, ya que la MCT podría tomar agua perfectamente de los canales del post-trasvase... y dejar circular tanto el caudal ecológico como el que necesitan estas pedanías.

----------


## gomar

> En mi comarca (en la cuenca alta del Segura) existen pueblos que no pueden tocar el agua que corre a apenas un centenar de metros... porque ese caudal está asignado íntegramente a la MCT.
> 
> 
> Respecto a los pueblos de la cabecera del Tajo, por lo que tengo entendido tienen infraestructuras.... pero no diseñadas para embalses crónicamente vacíos. He aquí el problema.


¿  Qué pueblos son esos, que yo los conozco todos ?

----------


## gomar

> Yo no he hablado de el fin del trasvase. Ese es el título del post pero no mi opinión.
> Ahora: *¡agua para todos sí, pero no así!*
> Tienen que permitir el crecimiento económico de nuestra zona en torno al agua y su turismo! Agua para consumo humano siempre, pero para que te enriquezcas tú déjame que me enriquezca yo.
> Cuando tengamos una reserva mínima del 50% sobre los 2.471 totales de E.+B. *que se lleven la demás para regadíos y que allí os podais ganar la vida*. Hasta que tengamos esa reserva no habría trasvases pero luego ya sería como ahora con la reserva del 10% (240hm): os llevais el agua, se la pagais a Barreda y él que haga como ahora   Éste es nuestro otro frente de lucha, gestionar mucho más ese dinero que se recibe.


O sea NUNCA, y si se pasan 3-4 años sin alcanzar esos niveles ¿qué se hace con los campos de regadío mientras tanto? Lo de la reserva lleva implicito el fin del TTS, y esto a lo que he expuesto antes. Es una forma torticera de decir lo mismo que cuando empezó el estatuto(cierre en el 2015)

----------


## No Registrado

> Antes que poner fin al trasvase, que la Junta ponga un suministro decente a esos pueblos, que no es tan caro*, ni creo que su consumo sea nada importante. 
> Eso sería mejor que poner fin a una INFRAESTRUCTURA ESTATAL (pagada por todos) a arruinar a 1/2 provincia de Alicante, Murcia y Almeria, mandar 60.000 personas al paro, arruinar cientos de empresas agricolas y perder el 60% de todas las exportaciones de frutas y verduras NACIONALES. que suponen 2.400 millones de € de exportaciones para ESPAÑA.
> 
> Lo de Aragón, ese fué el problema e irresponsabilidad del gobierno actual: ABRIR LA CAJA DE LOS TRUENOS.
> 
> **La JCCM ha recibido 72 millones de € en contraprestación por el TTS (que haga conducciones, depositos, etc. para esos pueblos tomando agua del TTS que nadie se la vá a negar)*


Se nota que no conoces el problema.
Lo primero es que por aquí han puesto muchas veces que la agricultura es menos de un 10% en esas comarcas y es claro que no toda la agricultura de la zona depende del trasvase así que te inventes esos alarmismos.
Por otro lado son cerca de veinte pueblos los que tienen problemas de agua cuando dejan los pantanos casi secos, como pasaria en cualquier zona de españa.
Y luego la reserva no es solo para esos pueblos con problemas de suministro cuando los pantanos se quedan casi vacios si no para la comarca del Henares e incluso para madrid, que ya han pedido muchas veces que se deje una reserva para periodos de sequia.
Es muy facil pedir a los demás y no pedirse nada a uno mismo ¿eh?. No seria mas facil que dejaran de incrementar los regadios legales e ilegales y las urbanizaciones en vuestra comarca. No, claro, es mas facil que los esfuerzos los hagan otros.
de todas formas esto es hablar por hablar es evidente que esto no va a seguir asi, el estatuto se va a aprobar antes o despues y los murcianos podes contar que este expolio se va a acabar
tiempo al tiempo

miraros el programa ese que han puesto e informaros gomar & co,

----------


## No Registrado

> O sea NUNCA, y si se pasan 3-4 años sin alcanzar esos niveles ¿qué se hace con los campos de regadío mientras tanto? Lo de la reserva lleva implicito el fin del TTS, y esto a lo que he expuesto antes. Es una forma torticera de decir lo mismo que cuando empezó el estatuto(cierre en el 2015)


si no hay agua excedentaria no hay, no se le puede dar mas vueltas que le vamos a hacer, y de eso nada, si este año no se trasvasa el año que viene estarán los pantanos con una reserva suficiente, el año que viene se podría trasvasar. el problema es que tu gente dice que ellos dicen que riegan con agua del trasvase porque lo dice la ley aunque haya excedente en la cuenca del segura

----------


## No Registrado

> **La JCCM ha recibido 72 millones de € en contraprestación por el TTS (que haga conducciones, depositos, etc. para esos pueblos tomando agua del TTS que nadie se la vá a negar)*


Lo pones muy en negrirta pero se te olvida decir una cosa: que esos 72 millones los ha recibido en toda la historia del trasvase, que si ha sido más de 30 años, recibe poco más de dos millones de euros al año. De risa.

----------


## Salut

> ¿  Qué pueblos son esos, que yo los conozco todos ?


Vizcable es uno de ellos.  Pero hay un buen puñado, con las correspondientes quejas a la CHS, que remite a los ayuntamientos a la MCT y a pagar el impuesto revolucionario.

----------


## No Registrado

> Ese es el espiritu del estatuto que ha inspirado Radovan Barreda: que se jodan los murcianos y les den o que se mueran o los matamos si hace falta, son de otra región y no importa (aunque españa pierda 2.440 millones de €, a mi que)
> 
> Os aseguro que la onda expansiva del desastre llegaría a media Castilla La mancha


Me parece muy bien que insultes a nuestro Presidente, pero no trates de dar la vuelta a la tortilla que no cuela los que nos estamos jodiendo somos los castellano manchegos y vosotros regais con el agua del tajo aunque tengais en vuestra cuenca excedentes "porque lo dice la ley". 

Y mira lo que quiere decir "expolio" en el diccionario, qué tu quieras que continue un expolio me parece bien, yo no, y de ningún tipo.
Y no te sigas inventando lo de los 2440 millones de euros, eso no es más que un invento tuyo porque no tienes ni idea de la caidad de producción que representaría el final del trasvase así que suena bonito pero es un invento. 

Y yo aseguro que no se notaría ni en murcia la "onda expansiva".

----------


## kikegu

> Ese es el espiritu del estatuto que ha inspirado Radovan Barreda, son de otra región y no importa (aunque españa pierda 2.440 millones de €, a mi que)
> 
> Os aseguro que la onda expansiva del desastre llegaría a media Castilla La mancha


¿A qué viene esa mamarrachada? me gusta Murcia y los murcianos. Eso no quita para que no me guste que se lleven el agua hasta que no haya un mínimo aceptable para poder ganarme la vida yo gracias a los ingresos que genera ese agua.
No quiero el pantano lleno y que no se lleven una gota. Desde el 50% hasta el 100% de capacidad que trasvasen y que ganéis mucho. Si no llueve y no se llena lo suficiente: ¿qué quieres? ¿que yo no pueda ganarme la vida mientras veo cómo te la ganas tú? ¿es eso justo?
Muy mal esa comparación con los Balcanes. Por encima de todo creo que la gente en Murcia es de buen corazón y lo que nos une es muchísimo más que lo que nos hace discutir.

----------


## gomar

> Me parece muy bien que insultes a nuestro Presidente, pero no trates de dar la vuelta a la tortilla que no cuela los que nos estamos jodiendo somos los castellano manchegos y vosotros regais con el agua del tajo aunque tengais en vuestra cuenca excedentes "porque lo dice la ley". 
> 
> Y mira lo que quiere decir "expolio" en el diccionario, qué tu quieras que continue un expolio me parece bien, yo no, y de ningún tipo.
> Y no te sigas inventando lo de los 2440 millones de euros, eso no es más que un invento tuyo porque no tienes ni idea de la caidad de producción que representaría el final del trasvase así que suena bonito pero es un invento. 
> 
> Y yo aseguro que no se notaría ni en murcia la "onda expansiva".


SE QUE ES UN POCO LARGO, PERO AHÍ VA MI INVENCIÓN:

_La derogación del trasvase del Tajo-Segura supondría un mazazo no sólo para el tejido productivo de los territorios que pertenecen a la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Segura, sino también para la balanza comercial española. Así lo confirma un estudio realizado, y cuyas conclusiones coinciden a pie juntillas con el avance del informe que está elaborando la Universidad de Alicante (UA), a instancias de la patronal Coepa, sobre el peso que esta infraestructura tiene en la economía de esta provincia.

La balanza comercial española del primer semestre del año constituye el mejor exponente del peso que tiene la producción hortofrutícola, pues además de ser el único sector en el que las exportaciones superan las importaciones, se da la circunstancia de que el 60% del total proceden de los cultivos de Alicante, Murcia y Almería que dependen de los caudales del trasvase.

Si entre enero y junio de este año, el desequilibrio entre las importaciones y las exportaciones supuso un déficit de 50.000 millones de euros en la balanza comercial española, la única sub balanza positiva ha sido la de frutas y hortalizas, que según revela el informe de la Universidad de Murcia, supuso un superávit de 4.000 millones, de los que 2.400 correspondieron a las exportaciones de la cuenca del Segura.

Su derogación tendría consecuencias terribles para toda la cuenca. En Murcia supondría la pérdida de 51.500 empleos, una cifra casi calcada a la estimación que el informe encargado por Coepa hace para Alicante (51.350), pero las pérdidas económicas para la región vecina sí serían más abultadas, pues ascenderían a 1.700 millones de euros por los 329 millones de euros de negocio que mueve la agricultura de la mitad sur de Alicante, según revela el avance del estudio de la UA presentado el pasado 28 de julio.

El profesor de Fundamentos de Análisis Económico de la Universidad de Murcia Israel Sancho, uno de los autores del estudio, indicó que este análisis aporta racionalidad en un debate demagógico, al tiempo que advirtió que la agricultura de la cuenca del Segura es de las más competitivas, las menos subvencionadas y de las más productivas, por lo que la derogación del trasvase supondría un importante impacto en el PIB y el empleo.

Pese a que en este asunto, los dos partidos mayoritarios han hecho frente común en Murcia y la Comunitat Valenciana para defender el trasvase que sus compañeros de partido en Castilla-La Mancha -tanto PP como PSOE- pretenden derogar, a Saura le pasaron factura por su cambio de postura. El portavoz popular en Murcia, Pedro Antonio Sánchez, le acusó de ser "el mayor ejemplo del cinismo político, ya que siendo diputado nacional votó contra el Tajo y ahora paga informes para defenderlo"._

*En cuanto a la actitud de Barreda en este asunto, y otros como lo de la remodelacíon del Gobierno de la Nacion, me ratifico en que los mecanismos ideologicos-politicos-psicologicos-demagógicos son idénticos a los que Radovan Karazic (y otros muchos calcos en la historia uiniversal) utilizaron para tensar la cuerda y crear discordia entre la gente para poder terminar en violencia*

----------


## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

Me parece que se están empezando a perder las formas en este hilo.

Estamos aquí para cambiar impresiones, debatir y que cada uno defienda su postura, pero siempre con respeto y educación.
No creo que empezar a nombrar dictadores y criminales comparándolos con cualquier preidente o dirigente español, por malos que sean, del partido que sea conduzca a nada bueno. :Mad: 

Moderemos el lenguaje y si no cerramos el hilo.

Un saludo

----------


## No Registrado

El problema no es Barreda, el problema de esta Nación es gente como tú, que insulta a los que defienden su región. Tu puedes y los políticos de  tu region pueden defender llevarse recursos de otra region pero los otros son unos genocidas si lo hacen.

A ti te importa muy poco dejar sin nada de agua a otra región para que se la lleven a la tuya aunque no haga falta. Tendrias que agradecer la solidaridad de otras regiones con la suya, SI, LA SOLIDARIDAD DE CASTILLA LA MANCHA CON MURCIA DURANTE 40 AÑOS DE TRASVASE, y ahora pedimos una reserva para poder atender nuestras necesidades crecientes y entonces se nos insulta de mala manera. Y claro luego te quejas de que medio Aragón se manifestara contra el trasvase del ebro. Actitudes como la tuya tienen sus consecuencias, cuenta con ello.

Del resto de tu rollo no merece la pena ni discutir, según eso todas las exportaciones de la cuenda del Segura dependen del trasvase, sin el trasvase dejaría de existir la huerta murciana. Es tan idiota que no merece la pena ni discutirlo. Tambien se pierden todos los empleos del campo murciano... pues vale.

Menos mal que el expolio se va a  acabar, y esto es en gran parte a actitudes como la tuya, quitarle el traje a unos para ponerselo a otro, y de esto de trajes saben mucho los políticos levantinos.

----------


## Elvar

> El problema no es Barreda, el problema de esta Nación es gente como tú, que insulta a los que defienden su región... 
> A ti te importa muy poco dejar sin *nada* de agua a otra región para que se la lleven a la tuya aunque no haga falta. Tendrias que agradecer ... y ahora pedimos una reserva ...
> Tambien se pierden todos los empleos del campo murciano... pues vale.
> 
> Menos mal que el expolio se va a  acabar, y esto es en gran parte a actitudes como la tuya, quitarle el traje a unos para ponerselo a otro, y de esto de trajes saben mucho los políticos levantinos.


Oye que final tan simpático, los trajes... :Big Grin: ... que bueno.

Con todo el respeto, no puedo sino discrepar de tu análisis de la problemática de "Esta nación" (te refieres al Reino de España, ¿verdad?). Crisis inmobiliaria, financiera de productividad, falta de i+d, de mentalidad inversora, paro, etc... pues no estoy yo seguro de que si gomar y "otros como él" cambiasen su actitud ,se solucionarían de golpe toda estos problemas, quizás sí, pero no estoy seguro.

El problema en concreto del trasvase es para empezar que no se está hablando del trasvase ni de agua. Es más un quiero ganar las elecciones, quiero dar la imagen de que defiendo a mi Nación, digo... región ( :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ), y cosas por el estilo.

Para empezar estaría bien ver cuanta agua usamos, cuanta necesitamos, cuanta nos llega y sobre todo ver para que la queremos el agua.

Se quiere el agua para aumentar regadíos o para regar unas viñas (o trigo, o cebada) despues de unos cuantos siglos de cultivarlas en secano y sin tener la más mínima previsión de consumos, de reservas, etc.?  :Mad:  Pues no, no es de recibo, pero no lo es ni en murcia ni en la mancha ni en alicante ni en ningún sitio.

Castilla la Mancha necesita el agua, perfecto, ¿Para Qué? para lo dicho antes?, pues no. Entiendo la queja de que esto se está haciendo en Murcia, pero por eso mismo un "quitate tú que ya me pongo yo" no es razonable. Parte de todo esto viene dado por una política de subvenciones agrarias de locos. Creo firmemente que se deberían dejar de dar subvenciones directas a los cultivos de regadío. De forma que se desincentivara la creación de nuevos regadíos. Si aún así alguien decide implementar un regadío, perfecto, pero que pague el agua a lo que vale y que busque el mejor nicho ecológico para su cultivo. Porque señores, no es lo mismo cultivar huerta en la vega murciana, que en una zona semidesertica o con heladas, aunque en los dos sitios se pueda disponer de regadío. 

Si no se subvencionas los regadíos sólo se mantendran, idealmente, aquellos que sean verdaderamente rentables y productivos tanto económicamente como a nivel de consumo de agua.

Solo entonces se puede ver que agua hace falta y de donde la sacamos. Porque estamos TODOS siendo manipulados por nustros políticos, en Valencia se sigue hablando del Ebro, cuando no hemos tenido serias resticciones de agua y los embalses están más llenos que nunca. En murcia venden que toda la región depende de estos trasvases y en CLM parece que el desnivel de renta per cápita que tiene la región está provocado unicamente por el trasvase. Anda, Vamos! si esque nos dejamos manipular con el riesgo de que acabemos haciendo de voceros de esta gente y encima peleándonos entre nosotros... :Mad: ... de verguenza.

----------


## pama

creo que no merece la pena discutir ni hacer mas referencia al tema murciano, nosotros tenemos que defender nuestros derechos como hicieron en aragon. creo que ya esta bien de ser los hermanos pobres y tontos que media españa cree,defendamos lo nuestro y cuando tengamos nuestra casa en orden entonces pensaremos el que hacer en las otras. ¡¡¡ fin del trasvase tajo-segura!!!!

----------


## gomar

> Del resto de tu rollo no merece la pena ni discutir, según eso todas las exportaciones de la cuenda del Segura dependen del trasvase, sin el trasvase dejaría de existir la huerta murciana. Es tan idiota que no merece la pena ni discutirlo. Tambien se pierden todos los empleos del campo murciano... pues vale.


Es lo que pasa, total desconocimiento de como funciona la cosa. La HUERTA MURCIANA TRADICIONAL, la que regaba con el segura, dejó de existir hace 20 o 25 años, ya no puede producir de forma rentable, solo algun abuelillo que se planta unas lechugas o patatas. La Huerta de Murcia ahora está en Cartagena y depende 100% del trasvase: ¡¡ ARRUINEMOSLA ODO !!

----------


## No Registrado

Y lo dice y se queda tan ancho, menuda desfachatez. Dice que la huerta murciana depende 100% del trasvase. JAJAJAJAJAJ
Por favor informte un poco, mira los requerimientos de agua que necesita la huerta y mira lo que se trasvase. Como supongo que no lo harás y seguirás queriendo arrasar con los recursos naturales de otros te los daré luego.
Das verrgüenza ajena.

Elvar, necesitamos una reserva de un pantano plurianual para cuando lleguen las pertinaces sequías, necesitamos agua de boca de reserva para Castilla la Mancha, Madrid e incluso Murcia.

pama, estoy contigo.

----------


## Peter

> Es lo que pasa, total desconocimiento de como funciona la cosa. La HUERTA MURCIANA TRADICIONAL, la que regaba con el segura, dejó de existir hace 20 o 25 años, ya no puede producir de forma rentable, solo algun abuelillo que se planta unas lechugas o patatas. La Huerta de Murcia ahora está en Cartagena y depende 100% del trasvase: ¡¡ ARRUINEMOSLA ODO !!


Dejemos sin agua de beber a Castilla la Mancha.

----------


## No Registrado

> Es lo que pasa, total desconocimiento de como funciona la cosa. La HUERTA MURCIANA TRADICIONAL, la que regaba con el segura, dejó de existir hace 20 o 25 años, ya no puede producir de forma rentable, solo algun abuelillo que se planta unas lechugas o patatas. La Huerta de Murcia ahora está en Cartagena y depende 100% del trasvase: ¡¡ ARRUINEMOSLA ODO !!


Datos de la CHS:

- 217 Hm3 al año destinados al consumo urbano. 
- 860 Hm3 de agua al año en recursos renovables a los que se suma la explotación de acuiferos, desaladoras y reutilizaciones para un total de 1.245 Hm3 anuales, lo cual supone un 600% de las necesidades de agua urbana (incluido segundas residencias y turismo)

- 345 HM3 anuales de media trasvasados anualmente con un máximo de 600.

Es decir se riega la huerta murciana con muchos más recursos propios que ajenos (el trasvase)

Así que deja ya de inventarte cosas gomar y encima habla de desconocimiento hay que tener cara jajajajajaja

----------


## No Registrado

eh gomar, se me olvidaba, algo de decir a lo de este año que haya excedentes en lla cuenca del Segura (según los propios regantes) y se trasvase agua, supongo que no ¿eh?
¿qué te importa a ti Castilla la Mancha? ¿eh?

----------


## Peter

> SE QUE ES UN POCO LARGO, PERO AHÍ VA MI INVENCIÓN:
> 
> _La derogación del trasvase del Tajo-Segura supondría un mazazo no sólo para el tejido productivo de los territorios que pertenecen a la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Segura, sino también para la balanza comercial española. Así lo confirma un estudio realizado, y cuyas conclusiones coinciden a pie juntillas con el avance del informe que está elaborando la Universidad de Alicante (UA), a instancias de la patronal Coepa, sobre el peso que esta infraestructura tiene en la economía de esta provincia.
> 
> La balanza comercial española del primer semestre del año constituye el mejor exponente del peso que tiene la producción hortofrutícola, pues además de ser el único sector en el que las exportaciones superan las importaciones, se da la circunstancia de que el 60% del total proceden de los cultivos de Alicante, Murcia y Almería que dependen de los caudales del trasvase.
> 
> Si entre enero y junio de este año, el desequilibrio entre las importaciones y las exportaciones supuso un déficit de 50.000 millones de euros en la balanza comercial española, la única sub balanza positiva ha sido la de frutas y hortalizas, que según revela el informe de la Universidad de Murcia, supuso un superávit de 4.000 millones, de los que 2.400 correspondieron a las exportaciones de la cuenca del Segura.
> 
> Su derogación tendría consecuencias terribles para toda la cuenca. En Murcia supondría la pérdida de 51.500 empleos, una cifra casi calcada a la estimación que el informe encargado por Coepa hace para Alicante (51.350), pero las pérdidas económicas para la región vecina sí serían más abultadas, pues ascenderían a 1.700 millones de euros por los 329 millones de euros de negocio que mueve la agricultura de la mitad sur de Alicante, según revela el avance del estudio de la UA presentado el pasado 28 de julio.
> ...


Cuando se pone un artículo de periódico hay que poner la fuente:
http://www.lasprovincias.es/valencia...-20080919.html

Y bueno, comento que estar artículo es de verguenza lo que dice, cosas como "El secretario general del PSRM-PSOE, Pedro Saura, recordó que el trasvase representa en Murcia el 10% de su Producto Interior Bruto (PIB) y la mitad de la riqueza agrícola". Per si ni siquiera toda la agricultura con la industria asociada representa un 10 % del PIB de Murcia, claro así es que como se "informan" algunos.

----------


## gomar

Hoy he leido que en el mes de febrero se resolvera el enigma del estatuto de Castilla la Mancha y por fin sabremos quien gana la guerra, pero ....¿no os parece raro, improcedente y alucinante que el presidente del gobierno de España NUNCA haya dicho nada referente e este tema?

*¡ ALEA JACTA EST !*

----------

